# الإرسال والإستقبال التلفزيوني ثلاثي الأبعاد والنظارات ثلاثية الأبعاد



## باسل قربون (26 ديسمبر 2010)

تحوي حلقة البحث هذه على مقدمة عن سبب التطور السريع للأنظمة ثلاثية الأبعاد حيث تعتمد ألية الإرسال والإستقبال ثلاثي الأبعاد على تقنية ال FDM (التجميع بتقسيم التردد) فقد تم شرح مبدأ الإرسال والإستقبال الصوتي ثلاثي الأبعاد والية عمله والمخططات التي توضح ذلك والهدف من الصوت ثلاثي الأبعاد هو إحساس المشترك وكأنه في مكان وقوع الحدث ثم تم توضيح مبدأ والية عمل ارسال واستقبال الصورة ثلاثية الأبعاد ومخططات عملها مما يعطي استبانه ودقة عالية للصورة ثم تم دراسة النظارات ثلاثية الأبعاد من ناحية أنواعها وأشكالها ومراحل تطورها بالإضافة لتوضيح مبدأ الصور ثلاثية الأبعاد.

إشراف الدكتور المهندس: محمد نجيب صلاحو

إعداد الطلاب: باسل قربون & رايسا إلياس

وللتحميل.....
http://www.4shared.com/document/wW35bgNz/________.html​


----------



## يوسف السقاف (18 يناير 2011)

الحقيقه بحث جدا مثير للإهتمام ،، ولكن ثورة التلفزيون الثلاثي الأبعاد قد بدأت في العام الماضي ، والمرجع المستنبط منه البحث اصدر سنة 2005 اتساءل عن تطور هذه التقنية السريعه وإلى اي حد وصلت


----------

